# East Texas Winter.. Doesn't get like this often..



## NoelNTexas

2






3






4


----------



## Derrel

NICE SHOTS! Lovely B&W tones. I'm sure snow is a treat for you folks. ON Feb 12, the Natl. Weather Service announced that there was snow on the ground in 49 states--it snowed mid-day in Florida!!! Hawaii was not cooperating though, and insisted on having balmy, lovely tropical weather.


----------



## Xavi

Great shots! I especially like 1 and 3. In #3 I love how the trees on both sides of the paved area give off this illusion of the branches intertwining in the middle. #1 is composed nicely and really gives off that cold feeling.

best wishes


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Amazing shots! Love the first one GJ!


----------



## Xdwardo

First shot is cool man... love the softness to it.


----------

